# The Stubby AIO



## BigGuy (30/8/22)

Coming this week - The Stubby AIO











Watch out for Vaping Bogan's first look show and tell dropping tomorrow to get all the details on our latest collaboration!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/8/22)

Any idea on pricing and stock availability? 

I have been looking to try an AIO on the daily and this might just be it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/22)

Looks very interesting @BigGuy 
Im keen to find out if it can do MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (31/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BigGuy (31/8/22)

Silver said:


> Looks very interesting @BigGuy
> Im keen to find out if it can do MTL


Well that all depends on what boro you put in i have not tried the big boro tank yet but if you have an existing boro that does MTL you can put that in there with the adapter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (31/8/22)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Any idea on pricing and stock availability?
> 
> I have been looking to try an AIO on the daily and this might just be it!


Hi

It will all be on the website in a hour or so.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/8/22)

BigGuy said:


> Well that all depends on what boro you put in i have not tried the big boro tank yet but if you have an existing boro that does MTL you can put that in there with the adapter.



Thanks @BigGuy 

Had a look on your website at the listing

I may have missed it, but can't see what battery it takes?
Is it 18650 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (31/8/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BigGuy
> 
> Had a look on your website at the listing
> 
> ...



That is correct - 18650

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/22)

This is a real winner! Beautifully made. The chip seems awesome! What a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (31/8/22)

Does it come with the RDTA or is it a separate purchase?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/22)

Munro31 said:


> Does it come with the RDTA or is it a separate purchase?



No @Munro31 it is included. I have mentioned to @Sir Vape to update the web site!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (31/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> No @Munro31 it is included. I have mentioned to @Sir Vape to update the web site!


Thanks @Rob Fisher , then it's a very good price as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/22)

One issue I have always had with a boro system is the limited juice capacity. So when the Stubby arrived, it came with a HUGE boro-type RDTA! So let's test it out! Bazinga! Massive juice capacity and with a Steamcraft "The One" coil by @charln it's brilliant! Let's see how long we can go without filling and how well it wicks up the stainless steel ropes!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## YzeOne (2/9/22)

Firstly - Thank you to Ryan of @Sir Vape for getting this mod to me in under 2 hours.

Secondly - Is anyone else experiencing see-sawing (rocking) of the tank door with any tank other than the RDTA it comes with?
I've tried the Pulse AIO Tank, Cthulhu 520 & BB tank & they all see-saw top & bottom - not a flush seal.
If you lay the mod down on it's side, insert the tank & close the lid - it's flush. The moment you screw in the 510 flush nut - the see-sawing is back..
Stick in their tank & all is perfect. The only other tank I own, that goes in without any see-sawing is the Pioneer Insider.

Also, it refused to power up with a Golisi S30 battery. Swapped it out for a Samsung 30Q - no problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (2/9/22)

Very interesting. Am following


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/22)

I have no see-sawing doors and mine is perfect in every way.


----------



## YzeOne (2/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have no see-sawing doors and mine is perfect in every way.


Not sure if it is ok to upload video's here but I have made 3 short one's of the 520 & the Pioneer Insider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/22)

YzeOne said:


> Not sure if it is ok to upload video's here but I have made 3 short one's of the 520 & the Pioneer Insider



I don't think the forum handles video... but if you have YouTube and upload it there and paste the links that will work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YzeOne (11/10/22)

And this is with their own tank


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/11/22)

So I've been thinking about this Stubby for the last few weeks. It has so many pros; size, tank size, single coil, etc. 

At over R2.5k I've been a bit hesitant, here's why: I've been amazed by friends' Billet Boxes in the past with their fruit e-liquids but quite the opposite when a dessert juice was thrown into the same device (my RTAs at the time were better IMO). As a lover of mostly wide-open airflow I've found boro-style devices a bit too restrictive for me. 

With their being too few unbiased reviews to read and watch online, I thought I'd ask here. 

Anyone using their stubby to vape desserts at (relatively) high wattage? If so, what is your experience?


----------



## Munro31 (3/11/22)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So I've been thinking about this Stubby for the last few weeks. It has so many pros; size, tank size, single coil, etc.
> 
> At over R2.5k I've been a bit hesitant, here's why: I've been amazed by friends' Billet Boxes in the past with their fruit e-liquids but quite the opposite when a dessert juice was thrown into the same device (my RTAs at the time were better IMO). As a lover of mostly wide-open airflow I've found boro-style devices a bit too restrictive for me.
> 
> ...


I don't have one, probably won't either. With higher wattage on a 18650 device your batteries get flat very quickly, between 30 and 35 watts is already draining them fast! If it was a 21700 it will be better suited. The Pulse might be a better choice or the Abyss?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

